# Trải nghiệm 4 cây mascara giá phải chăng, cô nàng này đã chứng minh không cần đồ đắt tiền cũng có được hàng mi dài mượt, cong vút



## nusy (12/9/18)

*Không chỉ đưa ra những nhận xét tường tận và khách quan về 4 cây mascara bình dân, cô nàng này còn giúp chị em lựa chọn được sản phẩm phù hợp với gu makeup của mình.*

Mascara vốn là một phần không thể thiếu trong túi đồ trang điểm của các chị em bởi khả năng hô biến làn mi trở nên dài mượt, cong vút trong tích tắc và giúp đôi mắt trở nên to tròn, long lanh hơn. Và mascara cũng là một trong những món đồ trang điểm phải có của cô nàng Đài Loan tên Spring Chen này.




_Spring Chen có niềm đam mê rất lớn với làm đẹp và mascara chắc chắn là sản phẩm không thể thiếu trong túi đồ trang điểm của cô._​
Sở hữu hàng mi dày nhưng không hề có độ cong, lại hơi ngắn nên Spring Chen coi mascara giống như vị cứu tinh của mình khi trang điểm, giúp mang lại đôi mắt tươi trẻ, có hồn hơn. Và với niềm đam mê làm đẹp, cô nàng đã thử 4 loại mascara đến từ những hãng mỹ phẩm khá nổi bật với giá cả bình dân và không ngại chia sẻ những cảm nhận khách quan nhất về 4 sản phẩm này.




_Cận cảnh hàng mi tuy dày nhưng có độ dài và độ cong khiêm tốn của Spring Chen cùng 4 sản phẩm mà cô nàng sẽ trải nghiệm._​
*1. 1028 Flying Long Instant Waterproof Mascara, $10.3 (Khoảng 240.000 VNĐ)*
Mới đầu, cô nàng không hề hi vọng mascara của 1028 sẽ có một màn chuốt mi nuột nà đáng mong đợi bởi cô đã từng dùng kha khá sản phẩm của hãng này trước kia. Tuy nhiên đến khi thử loại mascara mới toanh này, cô nàng đã phải ngạc nhiên trước hàng mi dài mượt, vô cùng tự nhiên, nhẹ nhàng và không hề xảy ra tình trạng vón cục hay lem màu. Thành quả của cây mascara cho thấy sản phẩm này rất hợp với những cô nàng thích kiểu trang điểm "tự nhiên như không" đúng chuẩn Hàn Quốc.




_Hàng mi cong, dài và tự nhiên như không makeup khi chuốt cây mascara của 1028._




_Cận cảnh đầu cọ của cây 1028 Flying Long Instant Waterproof Mascara._​
*2. Kiss Me Heroine Make Volume & Curl Mascara Advanced Film, $12 (Khoảng 279.000 VNĐ)*
Cũng không thể thiếu cây mascara của Kiss Me trong danh sách sản phẩm mà cô nàng Spring Chen yêu thích. Cây mascara này đem lại hàng mi dài và dày nhờ thiết kế đầu cọ với các sợi fiber nhỏ li ti. Cô nàng thậm chí còn ví von thành quả của sản phẩm này giống như làn mi búp bê vậy. Dù có để lại chút cảm giác vướng víu sau khi chuốt mi nhưng cô nàng vẫn khuyên bạn nên dùng thử cây mascara đến từ Nhật Bản này.




Làn mi được ví von như búp bê mà cây mascara đến từ Nhật Bản mang lại.




​Cận cảnh đầu cọ được gắn những sợi fiber li ti giúp tạo hiệu ứng mi dày, sắc sảo.

*3. Maybelline Magnum Big Shot Waterproof Black Mascara (Khoảng 175.000 VNĐ)*
Cô nàng Spring Chen không hiểu vì sao có rất nhiều người yêu thích sản phẩm mascara của Maybelline cho đến khi tự mình dùng thử. Cô nàng chia sẻ rằng nếu bạn quen với lớp mascara mỏng nhẹ thì sản phẩm này sẽ mang lại cảm giác hơi đậm và sắc nét nhưng không hề vướng víu. Cây mascara với vỏ ngoài rực rỡ này cũng rất bền màu tuy nhiên thiết kế đầu cọ của sản phẩm đòi hỏi bạn phải chuốt thật cẩn thận nếu không sẽ dễ bị lem.




Làn mi sắc nét mà cây mascara của Maybelline mang lại.




​Cận cảnh đầu cọ của cây Maybelline Magnum Big Shot Waterproof Black Mascara.

*4. Revlon Dramatic Definition Mascara, $8.49 (Khoảng 197.000 VNĐ)*
_"Đây quả thực là điều thần kỳ mà tôi vô tình khám phá ra và sau đó là cực yêu thích"_, Spring Chen chia sẻ. Theo cô nàng, cây mascara này khiến làn mi trông rất dày, đen và sắc nét. Nếu bạn không thích makeup đậm thì đây có lẽ không phải là loại mascara bạn cần nhưng nó thực sự có thể khiến đôi mắt trở nên sắc sảo và ấn tượng hơn. Đầu cọ được thiết kế để dễ dàng phân tách và định hình cho cả hàng mi sau một lần chải, tuy nhiên sản phẩm có đem lại một chút cảm giác vướng víu.




Làn mi sắc sảo, ấn tượng sau khi chuốt băng cây mascara của Revlon.




​Cận cảnh đầu cọ với các sợi mảnh, san sát nhau giúp định hình hàng mi cong đều và mượt mà.

Dễ thấy 4 loại mascara này có giá rất phải chăng nhưng tất cả đều khiến cô nàng Spring Chen hài lòng với thành quả mà chúng mang lại. Và cô nàng này chứng minh không cần đồ đắt tiền, các chị em vẫn có thể sở hữu hàng mi cong vút, mượt mà với những cây mascara giá phải chăng như thế này.

_Nguồn: Pop Daily_​


----------

